

Glenn Greenwald: "You have no idea what is coming" - eightyone
https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/346098545226563584

======
jwr
This has _zero_ content. Why do we waste time looking at fluff? Once there is
actual information to discuss, we can discuss, but for the moment there is
just nothing there.

------
return0
What else is left? Maybe there is a network of civilian spies, and half the
americans are on it? A Flu virus that turns you to an informant?

I 'm not sure i like this tv-series-style unraveling. If it was something the
planet depended on they wouldn't tease us with it for Guardian's page views,
right? Anyway, i have no idea what is coming, truly

~~~
kintamanimatt
It makes sense really. If you dump everything all at once you risk
overwhelming people, and for it to be ignored or forgotten. By dragging it out
it remains fresh in minds of the voting public; something that will be
remembered for a long time. This makes it more likely that change will result.
Doing otherwise would be like running one ad and expecting to create a strong
brand. The way a strong brand is created is through repeated exposure.

~~~
rtpg
You can do that without doing "teasers" like this. Just publish it when it
comes.

It's the Guardian, people will see it if it's posted. No need to publicize it
beforehand.

~~~
kintamanimatt
No need to publicize it before hand? Why do movie studios run trailers and
promote the hell out of what's coming?

Teasers tease and get people interested. It keeps people talking and when
people are talking, there is a greater reach. This is really basic marketing
at work here and it's a very wise move.

~~~
rtpg
because this isn't a movie. This is about news. The facts will speak for
themselves, and people are looking.

I'm not saying it's not good marketing, I'm saying it's a bit tasteless. I'd
rather he spent more time looking over his articles so that there don't have
to be 100 corrections after the fact.

~~~
kintamanimatt
It's naive to think that just because something has been published, people
will beat a path to it. It doesn't matter whether it's a movie, news, or
programming language; things have to be promoted if they're going to be widely
noticed.

I'm not sure what 100 after-the-fact corrections you're talking about though.

------
gahahaha
The accusation that Greenwald is using the leaks for self promotion are the
same accusations that were/are used to smear Assange.

------
rtpg
The Verison metadata issue was pretty big I thought, but am I the only one who
didn't really think much of PRISM? I mean isn't PRISM just a name for "send
out NSLs to these companies that have a bunch of data"? Something we've known
about forever?

Someone please enlighten me, I'm not trying to be sarcastic/edgy/whatever.

~~~
eightyone
I think there is more to PRISM than we know right now. You should read Glenn
Greenwald's latest article if you haven't' already. [1]

In my opinion, he makes a lot of good points in it.

"If, as NSA (and Silicon Valley) defenders claim, Prism is nothing more than a
harmless little drop-box mechanism for delivering to the government what these
companies were already providing, why would Yahoo possibly be in court so
vigorously resisting it and arguing that it violates their users' Fourth
Amendment rights? Similarly, how could it possibly be said - as US government
officials have - that Prism has been instrumental in stopping terrorist plots
if it did not enhance the NSA's collection capabilities? The denials from the
internet companies make little sense when compared to what we know about the
program. At the very least, there is ample reason to demand more disclosure
and transparency about exactly what this is and what data-access arrangements
they have agreed to."

[1] [http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/14/nsa-
part...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/14/nsa-partisanship-
propaganda-prism)

------
therobotking
I understand that dumping everything at once would probably be a bad idea but
the tweeting of teasers? If it's really going to be such a big deal it should
be treated with respect.

edit: Hopefully this will come out on Monday, start of the week is always a
good time to release stuff that you want eyeballs on.

~~~
eightyone
Greenwald is getting a lot of hate mail via Twitter. I don't blame him for the
teasers who are usually aimed at people who are doubting him. If he dumped all
the data at once, the story would blow over way faster. It's also been helpful
that other people have came semi forward, such as the Democratic congresswoman
from California who basically pleaded for someone to leak for information
because it's that bad. This strategy also makes it easier to catch the U.S.
government and company telling lies and contradictions. Also, it's way harder
to run damage control when you don't know what information the other side has.

------
eightyone
(From the first tweet at the top of the original link.)

"Ellsberg: "There has not been in US history a more important leak than
Snowden's –and that definitely includes Pentagon Papers 40 years ago""

Ellsberg sounds very definitive on the importance of the Snowden's
information. I wonder if Greenwald has shown him information that the general
public hasn't seen yet.

------
jiggy2011
If he's got facts why does he not present them rather than cocktease?

50% of HN is just conjecture and NSA conspiracy theories.

~~~
gojomo
This was an @-response to another commenter's claim that this story will be
forgotten in a year. As such we shouldn't see it as a promotional 'tease' \-
it wouldn't even appear to all @ggreenwald followers. It's merely a specific
refutation of that dismissive commenter's judgement based on incomplete
information. (It looks more self-servingly promotional only because it's been
ripped from its context.)

~~~
jiggy2011
Not quite sure what you mean. I'm honestly starting to lose track of what is
actually true here. Would be great if somebody who has studied this in some
depth could summarize what we actually know for sure.

~~~
eightyone
You have to scroll to the top of the page to see the full conversation. The
tweet posted is Glenn Greenwald replying to a Twitter user who sent a tweet at
him.

This is how the conversation went down:

Glenn Greenwald: "Ellsberg: "There has not been in US history a more important
leak than Snowden's –and that definitely includes Pentagon Papers 40 years
ago""

Twitter User: "@ggreenwald Sorry, a year from now we'll be snoozing about
this. Not against you, just tired of your self-promotion."

Glenn Greenwald: "@TerenceBegleyNJ You have no idea what is coming; and I'm
promoting the leaks, not myself"

------
tome
This is basically a retweet. Why is this an HN post?

------
Confusion
I read this as a statement of fact, not as a teaser. People are doubting the
relevance of what he has to say and he simply says: why are you already
drawing conclusions about something I haven't published yet?

------
lignuist
If he waits too long, nothing will come.

------
eli_gottlieb
I'm sure that even if the Americans were giving candy to babies Glenn
Greenwald would hate it.

~~~
samastur
I don't know about Glenn, but I certainly would. Why in the world would you
try to get them hooked on something so unhealthy so early?

------
Kiro
I think Terence Begley is right.

